# How long after having unprotected sex is it safe to start taking an antibiotic?



## addymark (Feb 17, 2010)

HiI always see questions asking how long after taking an antibiotic can you have unprotected sex again. But what If I had unprotected sex last night and was just prescribed an antibiotic that said it may affect the effectiveness of birth control. When is it safe to start taking the antibiotic with no risk of pregnancy?


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 17, 2010)

ask a doctor. dont take any advice you find here. seriously, unless you want to get pregnant by accident...


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Feb 17, 2010)

use condoms


----------



## kmoo (Feb 17, 2010)

my pharmacist said that's a myth, but he looked kinda cooked lol


----------



## CyberSecks (Feb 17, 2010)

or just use a condom for a week.
it wont kill you


----------



## waz666 (Feb 18, 2010)

You can't get your asshole pregnant!


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 18, 2010)

waz666 said:


> You can't get your asshole pregnant!


lol way TMI


----------



## BigTitLvr (Feb 21, 2010)

sperm stay viable and searching for the egg for up to a week. wait a week and a half just to be sure.


----------



## drumbum3218 (Feb 21, 2010)

BigTitLvr said:


> sperm stay viable and searching for the egg for up to a week. wait a week and a half just to be sure.


no way! Sperm die so quick. And only the strongest make it through th egg. The average is 22 hours after insemination, and the mode is 24 hours, with a span of 1.5 up to 72 hours at most. 

But anyways, go ask a doctor. Or go to a free health clinic, where they test for HIV (they'll test you for std's and answer your questions for free, at least mine was free cuz i was a student only making below a certain amount) If you cant afford it, do you know any doctors, within the family or friends, that you can call for advice? My uncles a doc and I call him rarely if I need his expertise.


----------



## morgentaler (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree that the only advice to accept here is "Talk to a doctor".

Do you really want to take a chance that you follow advice from someone that believes in witches and psychics?


----------



## BigTitLvr (Feb 22, 2010)

Agreed. Talk to your doctor because it's too important to fuck up. But I actually did talk to our Doctor when the misses and I were trying to get knocked up. She told me sperm live in the female's body for up to a week. That's a maximum, not an average.
*Question*

*Sperm: How long do they live after ejaculation?*

*How long do sperm live after ejaculation?*

*Answer*

*from Roger W. Harms, M.D.*

The life span of sperm after they're ejaculated depends on the environmental conditions. Sperm ejaculated into a woman's vagina remain alive in the mucus of the cervix and are able to fertilize an egg for three to five days. Sperm ejaculated outside the body usually live only a few hours. 

Wiki answers 3-5 days. I'd count on a week, just to be sure.


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 23, 2010)

If the girl is on top when a man ejaculates, it all runs back into him and he will get pregnant.


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 23, 2010)

maybe not.


----------

